# screwed by safeguard



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I recently was coming on board to safeguard to do p&p for a zone that is 45 miles away. Had a crew set up and ready to go. My uncle lived in the town where the zone was based so it was no problem covering it. Freak lady told me I need "approved" insurance and fill out all these papers. Got the insuranc and ppw into yoy and had numerous discussion s about the work and I thought we were good to go. She even sent me a vendor code and everything and then what you know I call her today to see where we are for doing the training amd bam im told "its company policy that we keep a sole prop vendor no more than 30 miles from there base" what bs that is. I cover 2 grass zones for them now that is as far as 60 miles away and I personally know one of thier biggest vendors in Florida , American Mortgage Services out of Port Orange, that is a sole prop but covers zones up to 120-200 miles away. If this is company policy why the hell is that outfit getting the work. 
What a$$holes. If I wasnt cutting 500 lawns a month for them I would tell them to shove it. Anybody else get the run around with these jerks similair to my issue or has an opinion that would like to share?


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Cutting 500 lawns-why do you NEED more? Why would you take on an extra 200, 300, 400 lawns if you aren't making profit with current volume?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Spend $200 and switch to an S corp. You just spent more than that on insurance.



tak said:


> I recently was coming on board to safeguard to do p&p for a zone that is 45 miles away. Had a crew set up and ready to go. My uncle lived in the town where the zone was based so it was no problem covering it. Freak lady told me I need "approved" insurance and fill out all these papers. Got the insuranc and ppw into yoy and had numerous discussion s about the work and I thought we were good to go. She even sent me a vendor code and everything and then what you know I call her today to see where we are for doing the training amd bam im told "its company policy that we keep a sole prop vendor no more than 30 miles from there base" what bs that is. I cover 2 grass zones for them now that is as far as 60 miles away and I personally know one of thier biggest vendors in Florida , American Mortgage Services out of Port Orange, that is a sole prop but covers zones up to 120-200 miles away. If this is company policy why the hell is that outfit getting the work.
> What a$$holes. If I wasnt cutting 500 lawns a month for them I would tell them to shove it. Anybody else get the run around with these jerks similair to my issue or has an opinion that would like to share?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You should probably tell them to get bent anyway....
But the guy above is right....S Corp


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, profit on SG grass cuts is slim to none so it makes perfect sense that you'd want to grab P&P. Go online and get yourself a corp or LLC right now. Seriously takes no time and can have your whole issued resolved by tomorrow.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had legal zoom do mine. 


Painless.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

legal zoom is a beautiful thing when you are busy and dont have time to deal with all the paperwork and running around, before i even filled out the begining info on their website i already had someone calling me making sure i didnt have any questions and make sure everything is going good then ZOOM! done! cost 250 i think, i cant remember it was a while ago.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I remember right their fee was $100 over what my state fees were. $199 seems to be stuck in my head. 
Any way to me that was a small price to pay for having it all handled the right way the first time.


----------

